
Show HN: A browser extension that speeds up videos when nobody's talking - wyclif
https://github.com/SoptikHa2/video-summarizer
======
ffpip
Related: Sponsorblock

Skips sponsors in the video, self promotion and most other crap. Community
driven.

[https://sponsor.ajay.app/](https://sponsor.ajay.app/)

